# Externes Programm mit Ant starten



## deamon (24. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade anhand der Ant-Doku versucht heraufzufinden, wie man damit ein externes Programm startet, aber so ganz ist mir das nicht klar (falls es überhaupt geht). Ich möchte eine Shell-Fenster öffnen und darin HSQLDB starten. Ist das möglich? Falls das nicht möglich sein sollte: kann ich dann das JAR von HSQLDB direkt mit Parametern mit Ant ausführen?

Mein Versuch sieht so aus, funktioniert aber nicht:


```
<target name="db">
  <exec executable="cmd">
        <arg value="java"/>
        <arg value="-cp"/>
        <arg value="${basedir}/lib/hsqldb.jar"/>
        <arg value="org.hsqldb.Server"/>
        <arg value="-database.0"/>
        <arg value="file:${basedir}/data"/>
        <arg value="-dbname.0"/>
        <arg value="aggregat" />
  </exec>
</target>
```

Danke für Hinweise!


----------



## Wildcard (24. Sep 2008)

Benutz einfach einen java Task um die jar zu starten.


----------



## deamon (25. Sep 2008)

Ich wollte gerne eine Shell haben, um die Meldungen der DB sehen zu können. Ansonsten könnte ich die DB auch direkt in das Programm einbinden. Im Moment behelfe ich mir mit einem Shell-Skript. Alles in einem Ant-Skript wäre zwar schöner, aber so geht es auch.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Sep 2008)

Eher ungewöhnlich das ein Ant Script irgendetwas öffnet. Pipe die Ausgabe doch einfach zurück zu Ant und lass sie vom logger anzeigen.


----------

